# hey i got me a new 935



## duckman935 (Dec 6, 2007)

i went got me a new a gun its a 935 mossberg i love it what do yall think about the 935 what shells sould i use in it


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

i would of tryed to buy a different gun, my firend has one and it jams alot,and the blueing isnt very good,and the patterns are so good, its a nice gun to shot 3inch out of it.


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I got one at the beginning of this year and I like it a lot. I shoot pretty much everything out of it except it wont cycle 2 3/4 low brass loads. Havent had any other problems with it.


----------



## duckman935 (Dec 6, 2007)

What choke do yall use in yalls 935 mossberg :sniper:


----------



## tshelmer (Oct 16, 2006)

Benelli SB2, the one and only. PERIOD.


----------



## fasteddie (Jul 13, 2006)

I use 3" #3 steel or bb Tungsten with the Modified. Its a great gun if you take care of it. Take it completely apart and clean the whole thing. Watchout for a few small parts that are easy to lose. At the end of each year take apart the stock and clean the mechanism inside. It collects all sorts of dirt especially if you drop it in the water. There is another spring in there and don't let it rust.

Look at it this way. Use it hard and don't worry about its looks. This gun is for hunters with little pocket cash that want to do some heavy hunting. I like mine. Just keep it well greased and clean and you shouldn't have problems.


----------



## duckman935 (Dec 6, 2007)

i went out today it was raining really do u think i sould clean it i love the gun a lot i shot duck today with it was my 1 st duck with this gun i was really happy how it did :sniper:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

You have my sympathy on your purchase. In regards to what ammo and such. The only way to tell what will work the best is to simply do some test patterns. The Mossy shotguns have been known to pattern very well with factory tubes.

If you have not done so, break the gun down and give it a top to bottom cleaning. Packing lube, and factory shavings and such will at some point cause you a lot of headache. Keeping the gun clean and lubed with a good Teflon lube will go a long way in avoiding cycling issues and feeding issues that have plagued these guns.


----------



## Hdnpowrz (Aug 27, 2005)

Man are you sorry you asked yet? :-? If you like it and it works is all that matters. I wouldn't own the best but I won it. So enjoy what you can afford. Who cares what everyone else thinks....


----------



## travbrown97 (Feb 5, 2004)

What is up with all the Mossberg haters, either they have never owned one, or I was lucky with mine. I have never ever had a problem with mine. I love my gun and would never think of getting rid of it. Hope yours is as enjoyable as mine has been.


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

I've shot an 835 for alot of years and have very few problems. But in mossberg's defence their customer service is amazing one time they over nighted me a magazine cap that I dropped in the water (totaly my fault} free of charge and another time i had to send the gun in and they had it back within a week and a half with an entire new bolt.


----------



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

Shot an 835 for years with no problems. Killed a lot of ducks with it. Congrats on your new gun.


----------



## fasteddie (Jul 13, 2006)

I hate to bring this up again but just had mine do the ultimate nono to me on our duck closer. Got the best blind in the house and my 935 wouldn't fire hard enough to punch the primer so I missed plenty. Luckily they flew all day. Then the rod that connects the slide to the stock plunger busted. Yes it was snowing hard all morning and some moisture got in the the gun but damn, this cheap O crap is going to be traded in. I will never buy another Mossberg again as my choice. I have had problems in the past but this is crazy. I keep it cleaned and cased when not used. Its not worth the extra savings.\\

If anyone knows where I can get that rod that connects the slide just behind the firing pin the the stock plunger please let me know. I have a few hunts down south I don't want to miss.

Hope you all have a great Christmas...


----------

